# Why I quit huting



## HOGAN

Why I quit hunting - 

Saturday morning I got up early, put on my long johns, dressed quietly, made my lunch, grabbed my shotgun and the dog, slipped quietly into the garage to load the truck, and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour.

There was snow mixed with the rain, and the wind was blowing 50 mph. I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio and discovered that the weather would be bad throughout the day. 

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed. There I cuddled up to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is terrible."

She sleepily replied, "Can you believe my dumbass husband is out hunting in that stuff?"


----------



## Nibble Nuts

I should have called to say I couldn't make it due to the weather, but I guess the cats out of the bag now.


----------



## proutdoors

What is "huting"? :?


----------



## LOAH

:rotfl:


----------



## Riverrat77

HOGAN said:


> Why I quit hunting -
> 
> Saturday morning I got up, put on my long johns, dressed quietly, made my lunch, grabbed my shotgun and the dog, slipped quietly into the garage to load the truck, and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour.
> 
> There was snow mixed with the rain, and the wind was blowing 50 mph. I pulled back into the garage, turned on the radio and discovered that the weather would be bad throughout the day.
> 
> I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into bed. There I cuddled up to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation, and whispered, "The weather out there is terrible."
> 
> She sleepily replied, "Can you believe my dumbass husband is out hunting in that stuff?"


Then began the knock down dragout that ended with me repeating my morning routine, this time not looking back.... since I had everything I needed with me in the truck....

"*Saturday morning I got up, put on my long johns, dressed quietly, made my lunch, grabbed my shotgun and the dog, slipped quietly into the garage to load the truck, and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour*"


----------



## truemule

The day wouldn't be a toatl loss. You could still hunt. 

Sit on the couch with the shotgun, wait for the dirtbag to show up, and make him into a wallhanger. :twisted:


----------



## Old Fudd

*Re: Why I quit H U N T I N G>>>>>*

Why I quit hunting:: I was bow hunting in southern Utah. Worked my butt off for about 3 days.no luck. so. late in the afternoon of the 3rd. day I found a huge pine tree. sat down pulled my knees up to relive my sore back, and fell asleep. I awoke to something running up both my pant legs.!! It spooked me, but not to the point of freaking out, So I just sat there and held my breath. All of a sudden I felt something inside my underware,!! I still did not panic I just held my breath!!! Then all of a sudden I heard two little voices saying WHATS YA THINK ?? SHOULD WE EAT THESE HERE?? OR SHOULD WE TAKE EM WITH US?? I flew out from under that pine tree !!never to hunt again1!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

proutdoors said:


> What is "huting"? :?


Why do you have to always make fun of people's spelling. Jerc. Not everyone went to an Ivy league school ya know. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

Hey hillbilly, what is a "jerc"? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Shouldn't you be working on your masters degree there bubbles.


----------



## Old Fudd

Code name jerk. Hey bro I'am so sorry that I spelled hunting in correct!! Thank god we have super hero's like you!! You are perfect in this imperfect world .. So u just go on being what u are... I'll bet u shoot the biggest buck the biggest bull and catch the largest fish every time u go out What would are world be without know it alls like u? , HVAE A GERAT DYA!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Old fudd, I think you may have misconstrude, the mesage. Me and pro are neighbors and constantly flip each other sh#t. You're new here so it's understandable how you could think proutdoors is a real a-hole, where really he's just a sweet little teddy bear. Alot of people don't realize pro's maybe 125 lbs soaking wet.  And has a high squeeky voice.


----------



## Old Fudd

*Re: Why I quit H U N T I N G >>*

OK OK OK I'am 6 ft tall weigh 220 62 yrs old I'ain't lookin for trouble. I was havin the same good time with u, that u, were havin with me..Sorry if I messed with your head,,


----------



## Guns and Flies

fixed blade said:


> Old fudd, I think you may have misconstrude, the mesage. Me and pro are neighbors and constantly flip each other sh#t. You're new here so it's understandable how you could think proutdoors is a real a-hole, where really he's just a sweet little teddy bear. Alot of people don't realize pro's maybe 125 lbs soaking wet.  And has a high squeeky voice.


oooh, I didn't know Pro was such a sweatheart, where's the two smilies cuddling up to each other?  *(u)*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Yes, he's very sweet. Another think people probably don't know about pro. *He bakes!*


----------



## Guns and Flies

So if there was a UWN cookout pro would bring the green bean casserole and cupcakes as opposed to some of us bringing venison, BBQ beans, ribs and steaks?


----------



## huntingbuddy

fixed blade said:


> *He bakes!*


I think hell just froze over. Wait hold on let me check, yep sure enough it has


----------



## rapalahunter

I want a batch of "special" brownies pro. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

rapalahunter said:


> I want a batch of "special" brownies pro. 8)


See now you guys are confused again. Pro's probably in church right now.


----------



## Guns and Flies

Poor guy is not even here to defend himself.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Oh he's here, he's always here. He's watching right now, he's always watching. He's a little like god, in fact alot of people don't know *Proutdoors* is Algonquin for he who see's, or the enlightened one. :mrgreen:


----------



## rapalahunter

I thought it meant monkey butt?!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

rapalahunter said:


> I thought it meant monkey butt?!


 -BaHa!-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Pro? You're not really going to let me get away with this are you? _(O)_


----------

